# left side chest pain



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

I know this is an irritable bowel syndrome forum but y'all are the only people I can really rely on for advice. I previously posted about my chest pain, well I'm still having the pain its been ongoing for about 6 months now, and everyday thing and it seems to be getting slightly worse. It's on the left side of my chest right around my left breast and it is usually just a constant discomfort and squeezing like pain, with a tickling sensation in the heart, and sometimes occasional sharp stabbing pains. I often have like premature beats i guess you would call, I can just be sitting around and then feel like a pulse in my throat like a really quick heartbeat, and then it will go away and come back unexpectedly, this usually doesn't last very long. I had an echocardiogram done about a month ago and I'm awaiting results. Sometimes i can press around where the pain is on the left side and there will be a tender spot and sometimes there wont be. I'm very tired of living with this pain everyday, i cant even live a normal life. I had an ECG done jan-08-2007 and i have the results and they say Vent. rate 77bpmPR interval 122msQRS duration 106msQT/QTc 366/414P-R-T axes -19 -22 -5Normal sinus rhytmwithin normal abnormal ECGWhen compared with ECG of 27-Oct-2005Questionable change in QRS axisST no longer elevated in Inferior leads T wave inversion now evident in Inferior leadswhat does all that mean? i dont think T wave inversion is a good thing, is it???? please respond


----------



## 20820 (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi there. Please try not to worry about this too much. It could mean anything. I found a site that lists all the different readings for ECG's, but I'm not going to post the link because it will just end up driving you nuts with worry. It could be something like angina or it could be that the readings could be due to you being stressed out when you had the ECG - you know like when you are stressed out and your BP reading is higher than normal?I'm with you on this. I muself have been having chest pains, missed beats and thumps going on for about 6 months and it is frightening, but I've had an ECG and I am taking a low dose of Amitriptylin to try and chill me out a bit becaue my IBS and this 'thing' are worse when I am totally stressed out over it. In fact, I am pretty sure that it IS caused by IBS/Gas/Indigestion. Could that be the same for you maybe?Please let us know the results and I am thinking of you.((hugs))Wotsupdoc x


----------



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

well by you saying that it would just drive me crazy with the readings makes me more stressed because now i know that my reading was not good. i would like to know the website so i could see what it says about my reading for my own sake, also does it suggest that mine is bad?? the doc sure didn't say it was, but maybe he failed to see something or just overlooked something


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would go with what the doctor says.Everything has a range of meanings. Latching onto the absolute worst thing it could be will not ease your worry.The doctor is trained to know when it is a something and when it is a nothing. A website won't make you more able to interpret it than a doctor. Without the actual trace in front of you there is no way to tell what any words in the results might actually mean.Heart pain does not get worse when you push on the chest. Costochondritis does.K.


----------



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

what could the palpalitations be caused from, i guess thats what you would call them. i experience the premature, or skipped beat in my throat. and it feels like my heart stops for a second then a really big jolt goes to my throat and it feels like my heart beat is coming out of my neck and it might happen once and stop or happen like on and off for an hour but usually dont last long. what is that all about?? possibly an arrythima?? or an abnormal heartbeat, but thats not good with the chest pain, right?? and the pain is on the left side of my chest right around me left breast, what could that signal?


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

This really isn't the forum for this kind of stuff.Trust your doctors.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most of the time a skipped beat means nothing. It doesn't signal impending death, really it doesn't.They consider it a problem if exercise brings on the chest pain, not sitting on the couch poking at your chest. Given where it hurts I'd guess it is like when I pulled a muscle in my chest wall. Hurt right under the left breast for along time. Costochondritis can also cause that kind of pain way over on the left although central is more common.Way over on the left is not where your heart is anyway.Are you getting effective treatment for the anxiety you seem to have a lot of? Obsessing about it and poking at the painful parts probably make this much worse than it really is. Anyone can work themselves up into some pretty scary symptoms which feed the fear and obsessive thoughts.


----------



## 18110 (Jan 3, 2007)

I get chest pain also. Only very slight and slight pain. Sometimes I get a little breathless to. Don't know if its IBS related. I get lots of catarrh in the morning so it might be that.Us IBS'ers lot do worry a lot about these things.


----------



## 20820 (Aug 7, 2005)

No, I'm sorry. I didn't mean that it said that there was something wrong at all. I just meant basically what Kathleen said - that everything has a range of meanings and reading all that stuff would just drive you crazy with worry as you would latch onto the worse case scenario. I'm pretty sure that if it was anything serious, then your doctor would have had you back in to see him pretty soon wouldn't he?Also, I think it *is* the right forum to post this on because I know that IBS and digestive disorders can indeed cause thumps and bumps and skipped beats etc. I have them and I know I get them when it's all just not working properly.Chin up


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Actually, I do *not* think this is the place for this post.The Rome Criteria mentions NOTHING about heart problems, etc.I think a better place for this would be the meeting place, since it's more of an off-topic, anything goes board.It's not to say that an occasional off-topic post can't be posted, it's the shear volume of these types of heart-related problems from cookie. IMO, if it's as bad as he thinks it is, he should be posting on a heart-specific board, *not* an IBS board.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think it is unwise to assume all symptoms from all organ systems that an IBSer has must be due to IBS and IBS alone.Now IBS is a stessor and may make other symptoms worse, but they are caused by a problem in the other organ system.It does seem that those prone to IBS are also more prone to other things than usual.I'd just hate to see someone think that because I have IBS I will have all these other non-GI symptoms and not get them checked up on. However you do have to at some point believe the doctors know how to run tests and accept what they say about any symptom.Not all symptoms are signs of something serious, and even when they can be in some people most people with that symptom have something mild, not fatal.K.


----------

